# Undocumented guests



## Bill Lins (Dec 6, 2009)

Misunderstood White House party crashers

By Brian Shoemake

November 28, 2009

I don't understand why the White House is so upset about the 2 party
crashers at the President's state dinner the other night.

Is it really appropriate and politically correct to call them party
crashers just because they trespassed? Does that make them criminals?
Isn't that discrimination? Shouldn't they be rewarded for such bold and brave
behavior? Maybe they were just trying to feed their family?

I would suggest that it's more appropriate to call them "Undocumented
Guests!"

Just because they weren't officially invited doesn't mean they should
be treated like criminals. Maybe they should get free health care, free
housing, free legal services, and free White House green cards so next
time, they can bring their families and relatives too!

How can the President be mad at them just because they crossed over some
arbitrary man made border? They were only there to do the things that
regularly invited guests didn't want to do - like hang out with Joe
Biden.

How can the White House punish these poor, oppressed undocumented
visitors? Where are Jesse Jackson, Al Sharpton, and the ACLU when you
need them?


(No trees were killed in the sending of this message, but billions of
electrons were inconvenienced.)


----------



## Wingnut (Dec 6, 2009)

Roflmao-bsatt


----------



## Bill Lins (Dec 6, 2009)

Wingnut said:


> bsatt



huh?


----------



## Wingnut (Dec 6, 2009)

But Still Able To Type

comedian on Graham Norton last night was saying how silly it is if your rolling on the floor laughing how can you reply so he came up with BSATT


----------



## Blake Bowden (Dec 6, 2009)

Good stuff!


----------



## Bill Lins (Dec 7, 2009)

Wingnut said:


> But Still Able To Type



Well, alrighty then!


----------



## Sirius (Dec 7, 2009)

Wingnut said:


> But Still Able To Type
> 
> comedian on Graham Norton last night was saying how silly it is if your rolling on the floor laughing how can you reply so he came up with BSATT



Graham Norton? really? you get a Shelton for that.

+1


----------



## Wingnut (Dec 7, 2009)

GN cracks me up I love that show, I DVR all the new episodes in case Im out and about.


----------



## drowen (Dec 7, 2009)

The undocumented guests should have asked to see his birth certificate when he asked them to see their invitation.


----------



## Payne (Dec 7, 2009)

drowen said:


> The undocumented guests should have asked to see his birth certificate when he asked them to see their invitation.


 +1


----------

